# Surefire M1 mount



## stevesurf (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm relatively new to this amazing forum, but have been collecting flashlights for quite awhile! Here's my challenge: I have matched the SF M1 (http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/prrfnbr/401/sesent/00) to my CCTV IR sensitive camera, but I can't seem to find a mount that will hold the M1 and be attched to the camera's (bottom or top) 1/4-20 screw holes. The M1 must be positioned parallel to the camera, either on top, bottom or side and does not have to account for parallax as the subject is around 10~20 feet away. I would still like to use the camera's bottom screw hole for a tripod or ball head. FYI, I've tested a number of IR flashlights and found the M1 to be the best match for my Panasonic WV-CP484 camera, which has a peak sensitivity in the 850 nm range.

Any ideas on a mount?


----------



## scott.cr (Jan 22, 2006)

A mounting ring for a rifle scope. Drill and tap the base to fit your camera's threads.


----------



## stevesurf (Jan 22, 2006)

scott.cr said:


> A mounting ring for a rifle scope. Drill and tap the base to fit your camera's threads.


Hey Scott, thanks for the reply, but I have to buy about 10 of these. I do not have a tap set, so I want something more out-of-the box. Is there a particular rifle mount that has an adjustable collar to an inner diameter of about 1.25"?


----------



## scott.cr (Jan 23, 2006)

For that quantity you might consider going 100% custom and have a machine shop build them for you. Have you been to emachineshop.com? They have free design software (CAD type stuff) that's easy to use. Design your product and the software can automatically retrieve a quote for you.

Or you can have one of the guys here build them for you. I think 1" rifle scope rings are the max available on the market, but that could be easily adjusted with a lathe (with a boring bar) or mill (with a boring head).

Does Surefire make any type of mounting ring for the M1??


----------

